# Recognizing a spoken accent



## EsperanzaG

What are common indications in pronunciation that suggest that one is a native speaker of Catalan when speaking in English? How does the pronunciation differ from that of a native Castillian speaker?


----------



## panjabigator

Hmmm.  I know I started a thread about this earlier.  

This one I think...


----------



## chics

Hola Panja, i hola a tots! Eeeh?

Però aquesta és una pregunta diferent sobre els accents. Tu demanaves els accents entre ciutats grans "cosmopolites" i pobles rurals, entre el castellà i el català...

L'*Esperanza* fa una pregunta que potser només els nadius angloparlants poden respondre. A mi m'ha passat algunes vegades, en anglès però més en altres llengües, que no reconeixen el meu accent com a "espanyol", que em demanen d'on sóc per què no m'ubiquen a cap accent "conegut". Clar que potser sóc jo i no l'accent català! 

Però en francès, per exemple, sí m'han explicat que els catalans solem tenir un accent que sona com una mica més del sud que els del sud de França (sembla lògic), que pronunciem bé la *j* i la *z* -els castellans fan la* y* que els delata, com el portuguessos, i la *ss*, sempre- però pitjor les vocals nasals. Compartim la *rr *forta.
Suposo que en el francès és més fàcil de veure per que, com a veïns, hi ha molt flux de gent amunt i avall, i això fa que alguns s'hi fixin.

En anglès deu ser molt més difícil, però es nota un accent diferent si el parla, posem, un de Vic o un de Madrid?

Salut!


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> L'*Esperanza* fa una pregunta que potser només els nadius angloparlants poden respondre. A mi m'ha passat algunes vegades, en anglès però més en altres llengües, que no reconeixen el meu accent com a "espanyol", que em demanen d'on sóc per què no m'ubiquen a cap accent "conegut". Clar que potser sóc jo i no l'accent català!
> 
> En anglès deu ser molt més difícil, però es nota un accent diferent si el parla, posem, un de Vic o un de Madrid?



Hi! -I'll answer in English, I don't know whether Esperanza knows Catalan.

That happened to me too! While I was living in England for some months, me and my friends met a Spanish girl from Madrid, and I noticed she had a strong accent - that is, she didn't pronounced "schwa" vowels, etc. I asked my friends if I had the same accent, and they said that not at all, that they couldn't say I was Spanish, actually, they couldn't tell where I was from from my accent. That they could tell I was not English, but couldn't identify the accent (although they said it was very nice!  ). I just said that was because they didn't know Catalan accent.

I think a native English speaker would tell what makes our accent different from the Spanish one, but roughly, Catalan speakers -at least eastern ones- can pronounce "schwa" vowels, but probably we only do them in A and E - not I, O or U. We can make [z] and the J in John. We find it difficult to pronounce final -d, and, many of the endless vowels sounds of English!  But that happens to Spaniards, too.

Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## ernest_

Hello,

You can find a couple of recordings here:
http://accent.gmu.edu/browse_language.php?function=find&language=catalan

The second laddie's got a weaker accent -- I wouldn't have recognised it as Catalan.


----------



## Abansmortaquesenzilla

El català té més fonemes que el castellà i llavors ens es més fàcil d'imitar sons daltres llengües que a algú que només parli castellà. 

A mi per exemple, parlant alemany em deien que semblava holandès. (l'holandes té un so una mica "j" castellana. Però suposo q les vocals neutres i les "s" sonores les feia bé) 

Per altre banda, quan he sentit algun cop polonesos parlant alemany, els he confós per espanyols. Crec q els fonemes de castellà i polonès deuen ser semblant. Algú que sàpiga polonès potser ens ho podrà dir. 

qué vagi bé!


----------



## DeBarcelona

> A mi per exemple, parlant alemany em deien que semblava holandès.


 
Suposo que era per les vocals neutres (schwa sound). En holandès, qualsevol e en posició àtona es pronuncia vocal neutra (en alemany estàndard moltes es àtones també, però no totes. Ja ho saps vaja). I diria que algunes as. Una vegada una holandesa va obrir un diccionari català-alemany que tenia jo i va buscar com es deia "galta", no recordo per quin motiu. Doncs només veure la paraula escrita, la va pronunciar perfectament i això que el diccionari no té la transcripció fonètica.


----------



## sound shift

Catalan possesses something similar to the English "dark *L*" - the sound found at the end of words such as "ill" and "toll". This sound is absent from Castilian, so there must be a good chance that any Spaniard pronouncing correctly those two English words is a speaker of Catalan.


----------



## ampurdan

Technically, it's the velarized alveolar lateral approximant. This article also explains its role in Catalan.


----------

